# Anyone Paddle Alum Creek?



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am specifically interested in paddling from the dam area down into Westerville. There is Heritage Park or Main St Park for pull out options, or I could go on down to I-270 since my office is right there and I could pull out about 100 feet north of 270. Anyway, I think there is a lowhead just north of Main St, but that I am aware of that would be the only problem area. I know this is a small creek and fishing opportunities might not be tremendous, but it is very close to home and I am also thinking about toothy critters.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

CG


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't know a thing about Alum creek, all I can say is when do you want to hook up and go?
Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mike,

Maybe we'll have to check it out when the weather breaks. I don't think I would fish it on a maiden voyage. I just want to float it and see if it is practical to float/fish it. 

CG


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't fished Alum creek much, but the few times I did I wasn't impressed. It could be the places I tried were marginal and I just waded. It flows between the nut and tangy and both are good to great SM fishing, so Alum SHOULD be ok I would think, and it seems to get the least pressure of the local flows, thats a plus(hopefully).


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mike, another thing to consider is that that Alum Creek Resevoir is loaded with TONS of smallies. In fact, many of the tourney guys that fish that reservoir go for smallies. So, I gotta believe some get kicked out to the creek that flows below? Plus, I know there is some toothy critters down thru there. We'll have to see what it's like. I know where to put in and take out.

CG


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are plenty of native smallies in Alum. The northern stretches can be good, but I usually fish south of Westerville.


----------



## Chunk (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to work for Westerville Parks and Rec during the summers, and once you get to the small dam just past the W Main St. bridge you can't really go much farther. 

I used to drive the trails that run along the creek and have attempted to fish those creek waters myself, but there just isn't enough water. The water level was really low pretty much the whole summer from the dam to the spot just north of 270 that you mentioned. Levels could be different at this time of year, but otherwise you're gonna have to do A LOT of portaging!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Chunk,

The more I look at it the more it does appear to be a not so boater-friendly creek. I think I might try putting in at Main St park and then paddle upstream from there and fish it until it gets un-navigable....I am guessing a little ways past county line road and then make my way back.

CG


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what about above the reservoir? is it worth it? Is the 36/37 area busy with boats, what about further north, such as Howard rd and above?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Leckig, 

As far as paddling and fishing on the resevoir goes those are good places to go because the resevoir is "no-wake" north of SR 36/37. You can drop the yak in at Howard Rd and go north up to Kilborne(SR 521). That's where the creek comes in. I think they catch crappie and white bass up there this time of year, but I am not certain as I have never fished up that way. There's also a parking area right at SR 521 in Kilborne that you could put a yak on the creek, or maybe somewhere along Hogback road.

CG


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks! I think I will check that part this weekend, can anyone make sure I get good weather?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Guys,
I have paddled that area a few times(more than that actually). I started at the bottom of the falls, just below the Lewis Center bridge and went ALL the way to Cleveland Avenue Soccer fields. WOW what a serious trip! SERIOUS
It has a lot of great fishing spots the I can garuantee people do not hit. I have gone back and fished all the ares from the Cleveland Avenue to Main street (which surprising is a very good distance). (start at the furthest north field).
Over the past 5 or 6 years I have caught smallmouth 16-18 inches long. At one point I hooked into a muskie that pulled me into a tree where a snake was sitting waiting. Quite fun.
I would be willing to do this again, as I can tell you most of the spots that have held fish. there are some low spots and you will need to get out 4 or5 times if you go the entire way. But from Cleveland to Main it is deep enough. However not as fishy.
I fish the rivers quite a bit more than I let people know and I can honestly tell you that I have never seen a person fish that area. 
ESPECIALLY below 71, it is 9ft deep there.
I have taken my portable fish finder to check depths.
There are also very good spots below westerville, but a lot more portage situations.
hope that helps
ying


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Also consider Three Creeks park on the south side, where Alum, Blacklick and Big Walnut all come together.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, if you guys want to get together sometimes for a float, I am in. I have an inflatable kayak (but a very good one) that can fit in any trunk, that can make shuttling easier. just pm/email me.

greg


----------

